# Bullets for a .44 Mag



## hoffy (Oct 21, 2012)

I am thinking about getting a lighter bullet for my .44 Mag.  right now I shoot 240 HP's.  When I have friends and family shooting  with me the old Anaconda works them over.  I plan on hunting deer with the same bullet so please keep this mind.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't think personally a lighter bullet is nearly as well suited for hunting deer.  I used to hunt a 200 grain bullet loaded hot, but never got a pass through.  I want an exit hole, and a 240 grain softpoint usually provides one.  I've prolly killed 35-40 deer and hogs with .44s.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 22, 2012)

If the recoil is what is bothering your folks, you could load down some 240 grain pills and prolly still get better performance than the 200s.


----------



## aabradley82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Stuff some 44 specials in for fun shooting, then get some 300gr hornadies to bust a deer with. In the 44 I had these actually had less felt recoil than lighter loads and were devastating on critters. Just don't put one behind the ear, makes a big mess.


----------



## Bam Bam (Oct 22, 2012)

X2 on the 44 specials for less recoil/target shooting. Magnums in 240 gr. For Deer or the leveraloutions 225 gr.(Hadnt tried them in 44) I have in my 35 rem!


----------



## fishtail (Oct 22, 2012)

The lighter bullet isn't necessarily going to have less recoil, depending on the manufacturer they may be traveling at higher velocities. The 44spl for the other people would be the best idea.
I've been reloading 180gr XTP's for over 20 years in mine.
The energy level at 100 yards is barely acceptable for deer hunting. 
I prefer the idea of a flatter shooting projectile but have been considering casting something heavier.


----------



## hoffy (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for your input.  I think that I'll keep on reloading the 240's and if anyone shoots with me they will just have to "buck up" and shoot.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 22, 2012)

hoffy said:


> Thanks for your input.  I think that I'll keep on reloading the 240's and if anyone shoots with me they will just have to "buck up" and shoot.



I have had great luck with the 240 grain Hornady XTPs.

If you are reloading, then you should be able to tailor the load to the shooter.  If they are recoil sensitive, then go with a smaller charger of a faster powder and limit the range.  If they can handle full power, load it up with H110 and let'er rip!


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 4, 2012)

I used some 185 gr bullets in S&W mod 629 that shot great, very accurate.  Same bullets in Ruger SBH were
pitiful as far as accuracey went.  The Ruger always preferred heavier stuff.  And the lighter bullet was NOT the best for hunting, penetration not nearly as good.  In the Ruger I use a CAST 275 gr FN that is awesome, very accurate and hammers deer and hog, and always penetrates completely.  Do some testing.  It may be better to practice with the 44 Spec load, lot less recoil, even with the 240 gr bullets


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 6, 2012)

"THIS" Sounds like it's giving you the PERFECT excuse to go buy another pistola! One to hunt with, One for friends and family to plink with.

Go getcha a 357 mag and lettem shoot 38spl in it for fun.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Nov 12, 2012)

New gun


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 12, 2012)

I handload 180 gr and 240gr (both HP) for a Super Black Hawk
and a Ruger carbine... both kill deer.....
The 180gr does a bit more damage than the 240 gr, and not all 
of the 180gr pass thru like the 240gr...
Some of the 240gr passed thru with small blood trails...

Shot placement is key as many will argue, but I prefer the 180gr..


----------



## ejs1980 (Nov 12, 2012)

I think the 240 xtp is well suited for the 44 mag. If you reload you can tame the 44 alot. You can also shoot the specials in it. As far as going to something lighter in a factory loading most of the 200's are loaded hot enough that the muzzle blast makes the recoil feel as much or more than a generic loading with a 240 jsp or jhp.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 12, 2012)

leverevolution. Example---shot through a stack of tires filled with dirt. Great normal big gun 44 accuracy. Used the leverevolution shells and had better projection and more energy at impact per the dirt shooting from the top of the stack of tires suddenly


----------

